# Reno....Golden Retriever Weekly



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful, stunning, and your loving story of Reno brought happy tears to my eyes! Well done Reno and Laurie!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I cried too, but that is a lovely, lovely, lovely picture.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is an adorable picture. You've had some more good times with him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is just a gorgeous photo of your handsome boy. Will be a lots of snow for Reno to enjoy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tears here, too. He is so very precious. Continued prayers and good thoughts to you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Such a lovely picture of Reno. Hoping that sweet boy continues to enjoy many happy and healthy days.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe this made me cry and I can't wipe the sad face off. what a beautiful picture!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Reno makes me cry.....  What a beautiful boy in every single way. That photo is absolutely beautiful... Continued good thoughts for all of you. Made my night.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Opened the link and the tears are flowing. Beautiful, beautiful picture...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful picture and story. Bless his heart.... Reno is a most special boy. Prayers for much more time.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The caption couldn't be more fitting. Hugs to Reno - that's a wonderful photo


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What an amazing picture, and beautiful story...!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful picture and story, Laurie.
Continued good health to Reno.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful picture. He looks so peaceful and content.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your beautiful boy, each and everyday is truly a gift, especially with Reno.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

That picture is just beautiful, loved it when I saw it first time on facebook. Reno looks so "Contented" in it, in his own world, enjoying the snow... the caption is very apt.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my... what a beautiful photo. So, so precious.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

What a great cover shot of your boy. Prayers for the big fella, Reno.


Mike


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Reno, congratulations you are so beautiful. ((HUGS))


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

He is so beautiful! I am so happy he has had 5 good months and praying he will have many more. Hugs to you and sweet Reno. Enjoy the snow!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was just thinking of Reno this morning...

Your photo and caption made me totally well up. Tears were flowing. What a beautiful photo. I hope he gets to feel the snow many, many more times.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice cover photo.
Congratulations.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, that is the sweetest photo, just beautiful! Bless his heart, I hope he feels many more snowflakes on his sweet face.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That photo needs to be an 11x14 framed at least! Made me cry too Laurie.
Beautiful Reno.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful, simply beautiful... We wish him many many more times to feel snow on his face.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Just beautiful...what a handsome boy. I'm so glad I got to meet him. He's just as sweet in real life - if not sweeter! - than he looks in his pics. Give Reno a big hug from Ranger and I!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> That photo needs to be an 11x14 framed at least! Made me cry too Laurie.
> Beautiful Reno.


Thats what i was going to say it needs to be framed and yes it made me cry Reno is one special boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

Reno is just beautiful!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It made me cry too. I wish that Reno could be with you forever.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy and that photo says so much about his gentle soul.


----------

